# Apple wood for free...



## bbq engineer (Apr 1, 2009)

First off, if I had a motto, it ought to be:

If it's free, it's me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I log onto Craig's list this morning, and there is a guy that has an apple tree that was damaged in this past weekend's storms, and he is looking for someone to haul it off. He had chopped it up already, and was simply looking for someone to come and get it. I was up for the task, so I volunteered to take it off of his hands. It wasn't trimmed up real well, but I made short work of that when I got home. Here is a look at my free apple wood. What do you think?


----------



## alx (Apr 1, 2009)

I think that is awesome.I will be getting orchard trimmings shortly-apple,peach and cherry.Good score.


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice score


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice score


----------



## rickw (Apr 1, 2009)

Real nice score.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 1, 2009)

nice i like apple


----------



## bassman (Apr 1, 2009)

That's enough to last me from now on.  Good score.


----------



## 1894 (Apr 1, 2009)

Your garage is way too clean and organized . The reflection in the back window of your truck shows that your truck is also very well maintained and cleaned . Oh , and I like your lawn mower as well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 What is the yeller chainsaw case brand ?

 Nice score on the wood


----------



## gnubee (Apr 1, 2009)

Great score on the wood. I live in orchard country and this time of year you can always cruise the orchards and get permisson to take cut wood laying on the ground.  
What you pick up the farmer doesn't have to. That way you can get several different types of fruit wood for free. 

I also check out local vineyards for desent sized grape chunks. 


I have so much stuff hanging from the ceiling and the walls that you cant see what color the inside of my garage really is. Yours is too neat.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not kidding you I made Mrs. Engineer read the part about the clean and organized garage! LOL. I think her exact words were "Yeah, right"!

Truck has 170K miles on it, and is in great shape. If I had it to do over again, I would buy the exact same thing. I figure it is at about at it's half life.

Mower is a Kubota diesel Zero Turn - Love it. 

The chainsaw is an old McCulloch, and it has cut a bunch of wood for me.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 1, 2009)

Great score...Wow I love apple wood...


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 2, 2009)

That will serve you well.  I have an orchard out back.  The only purpose the apples tree serve is to keep the peaches company and provide me with apple wood.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 2, 2009)

Good score!! That should last a long time.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 2, 2009)

Scoooooore!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Scoooooore
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scoooooore


----------



## grothe (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on a great find!


----------

